# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Cubby Project - The Journey begins .....

## g_coopster

Hi All, 
OK, I am finally going to do it .......... 
After a couple of years of procrastination, the wife is onboard and 'gently pursuading' me to produce a cubby for the boys! 
I have a plan in mind based of previous knowledge & learnings from this forum, packaged cubbies etc etc. 
Cubby size will be 3.0 m x 2.4 m 
Stumbling block at the moment is the floor frame. There appears to be many & varied methods to achieve. 
My preference is not to raise the cubby off the ground. Plan is to sit it on a flat garden bed along our rear fence line. 
Could really use everyones thoughts on the base that I have come up with below. Will it be suitable / stable enough? 
Contact to the ground will be via 3 x 2400 x 200 x 75 sleepers 
On top of these will be 3 x 90 x 90 bearers, followed by 90 x 45 joists to support the yellow tongue & decking. 
Really interested in yoru thoughts, am I overdoing this or does it seem OK.  
About to start the ordering process and will take lots of pics of the development to share with you all throughout the journey! 
Cheers!

----------


## OneZero

Have you started yet? What are you going to use as flooring?

----------

